# Saugeye NIGHT bite at Indian Lake



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I really have been putting work in on the lake to bring you guys some live reports and videos lately! In this particular video, I am night fishing with a few popular saugeye baits and even get into some awesome bluegill fishing on the fly. Indian lake has treated me well this weekend and I am already itching to go back! Enjoy this live report and let me know how you guys are doing at the lake!


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I really have been putting work in on the lake to bring you guys some live reports and videos lately! In this particular video, I am night fishing with a few popular saugeye baits and even get into some awesome bluegill fishing on the fly. Indian lake has treated me well this weekend and I am already itching to go back! Enjoy this live report and let me know how you guys are doing at the lake!


Sure like your videos you don't with hold no info. Wish you gave a little detail where you were east west north or south side of lake. I did recognize the area where you caught the gills. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

jdkswhite said:


> Sure like your videos you don't with hold no info. Wish you gave a little detail where you were east west north or south side of lake. I did recognize the area where you caught the gills. Thanks for sharing.


A lot of us will withhold detail, gotta put your time in to catch ‘em. Too many eyes on here.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

jdkswhite said:


> Sure like your videos you don't with hold no info. Wish you gave a little detail where you were east west north or south side of lake. I did recognize the area where you caught the gills. Thanks for sharing.


I mainly fish the spend a day marina side of the lake. I try not to put all my spots on the internet unless they are already widely known. Thanks for watching man! TIGHT LINES!


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I mainly fish the spend a day marina side of the lake. I try not to put all my spots on the internet unless they are already widely known. Thanks for watching man! TIGHT LINES!


I understand I didn't ask where you were standing but after dark you could have at least given general direction east side west side etc.


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

guppygill said:


> A lot of us will withhold detail, gotta put your time in to catch ‘em. Too many eyes on here.


Understood all I asked since it was dark was are you on the east side west side etc. I didn't think that was getting to personal. I am 66 yrs. old and have a wife that needs my care so I don't get lots of time to go fishing.


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

I like your videos thanks for posting


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

jdkswhite said:


> Understood all I asked since it was dark was are you on the east side west side etc. I didn't think that was getting to personal. I am 66 yrs. old and have a wife that needs my care so I don't get lots of time to go fishing.


No problems man I understand I am not really familiar with the locations at Indian lake but yea whatever side Mcdonalds and taco bell are on is where I mainly fish! Tight lines and have a good season!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Cats1967 said:


> I like your videos thanks for posting


Thank you I knew making a night fishing video would be a challenge. Did you see enough on the video to make it worth it?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

jdkswhite said:


> Understood all I asked since it was dark was are you on the east side west side etc. I didn't think that was getting to personal. I am 66 yrs. old and have a wife that needs my care so I don't get lots of time to go fishing.


I try to send people a pm if wanting specific info. Most times they will gladly give it. Keeps the trolls guessing.


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Thank you I knew making a night fishing video would be a challenge. Did you see enough on the video to make it worth it?


Yeah great video.


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I try to send people a pm if wanting specific info. Most times they will gladly give it. Keeps the trolls guessing.


Thank you sir but the issue is I did not ask for specific location I asked for GENERAL LOCATION East West ETC. I fish Indian a lot it's a big lake.


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> No problems man I understand I am not really familiar with the locations at Indian lake but yea whatever side Mcdonalds and taco bell are on is where I mainly fish! Tight lines and have a good season!


Thank you sir love your vids that would be Southside of lake


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Cats1967 said:


> Yeah great video.


thanks man Ill try and make more this season! I seem to only catch saugeye at night


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I really have been putting work in on the lake to bring you guys some live reports and videos lately! In this particular video, I am night fishing with a few popular saugeye baits and even get into some awesome bluegill fishing on the fly. Indian lake has treated me well this weekend and I am already itching to go back! Enjoy this live report and let me know how you guys are doing at the lake!



Great video, just subscribed.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

WLAngler said:


> Great video, just subscribed.


appreciate it!


----------

